# Gbatemp Facebook



## Zekrom_cool (May 22, 2011)

Is the Gbatemp Facebook official? If yes who handles it?

GBATEMP FACEBOOK


----------



## rockstar99 (May 22, 2011)

Admins
PeeGee
Weicheng
Raulpica
Hadrian (creator)

lrn2read


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Admins
> PeeGee
> Weicheng
> Raulpica
> ...



Is it official?


----------



## Narayan (May 22, 2011)

i think Hadrian.


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 22, 2011)

Well its apparently ran by a global mod and GBAtemp's top poster.....i'd say its pretty official ....or the official unofficial at least


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2011)

joined


----------



## AlanJohn (May 22, 2011)

Joining...


----------



## Shockwind (May 22, 2011)

Can't join since I don't have a Facebook account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't want to have a Facebook account, kay? Since I'm just going to be addicted with it.)


----------



## wasim (May 22, 2011)

joined there before .


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2011)

Holy, I didn't even know I was an admin on that group! AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I have to thanks Hadrian for that


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 23, 2011)

joined and FB said it was gonna be archived soon unless formatted to new group format


----------



## Schlupi (May 23, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> joined and FB said it was gonna be archived soon unless formatted to new group format



Yeah I noticed that too. Somebody who's an admin of the group should fix that.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

I found that along time ago, before I stopped logging into my facebook.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (May 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, Hadrian's the creator, I believe. But I keep getting requests from people asking me to format it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




raul: I didn't know I was either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hadrian's so sweet


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I only knew HOW to do that


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 23, 2011)

I joined and found Raulpica on FB too.
@Raulpica: I just noticed that you have the same picture on your FB as well as your GBAtemp


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> I joined and found Raulpica on FB too.
> *@Raulpica: I just noticed that you have the same picture on your FB as well as your GBAtemp*
> Obviously, I'm a lazy guy
> 
> ...


Same here, I just saw I got some requests for that too. Couldn't find anything in the admin options, though. Maybe someone else (I guess you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) already fixed it?


----------



## Narayan (May 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there should be a hint about these things... maybe a button somewhere...


----------



## raulpica (May 23, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno why it didn't show up sooner, but it did suddenly. All is right now


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks for the link i just ask to join on facebook page (:


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 22, 2011)

Is the Gbatemp Facebook official? If yes who handles it?

GBATEMP FACEBOOK


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 1, 2012)

I often forget about this, its not by any means official and the main people here should not even want to be affiliated with it.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 2, 2012)

It hasn't been updated in quite some time?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 2, 2012)

I should really go back to it and put some sort of effort in, I did put some admins there but they don't do anything...just sit around on their arses, picking the crust off...I HATE THEM!!

It was just there so that someone else didn't nick it so yeah new and improve FB group coming soon I guess.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I should really go back to it and put some sort of effort in, I did put some admins there but they don't do anything...just sit around on their arses, picking the crust off...I HATE THEM!!
> 
> It was just there so that someone else didn't nick it so yeah new and improve FB group coming soon I guess.



You're just jealous of our ruling skills. Oh... wait... you put us in charge.... Well balls.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 2, 2012)

I've realised that I no longer have powers there, I think I removed them or something soooooooooo no changes.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 2, 2012)

oo Add me if you are improving it XD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I've realised that I no longer have powers there, I think I removed them or something soooooooooo no changes.



I could have sworn I gave you a power up 



Icealote said:


> oo Add me if you are improving it XD


Just added you! Or at least I think that was you


----------



## Icealote (Apr 2, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > I've realised that I no longer have powers there, I think I removed them or something soooooooooo no changes.
> ...



Yeah... that's me! Just responded


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

There are going to be some improvements, some feedback would be nice to help us decide what we should do.

Also:
http://gbatemp.net/topic/324272-the-gbatemp-facebook-group-banner-compy/


----------

